# Der deutsche Gesundheitsminister rät : Vorbeugen ! (Teil 3 x 92)



## krawutz (21 Okt. 2010)

​


----------



## Karl der Kahle (21 Okt. 2010)

Sagt ja auch der Zahnarzt: Vorbeugen ist besser als bohren


----------



## solo (21 Okt. 2010)

tolle zusammenstellung


----------



## Nordic (21 Okt. 2010)

Einfach Klasse !!! Weiter so


----------



## Anonymus (21 Okt. 2010)

Danke.... weiter so.

Denkt ihr nicht, dass es viele von den sog. Sternchen mit absicht machen, damit sie im Blickpunkt bleiben? Aber mir soll es recht sein


----------



## fredclever (21 Okt. 2010)

Gelungener Mix danke


----------



## Ichsconwieder (22 Okt. 2010)

Tolle Bilder, vielen Dank


----------



## tommie3 (22 Okt. 2010)

Schöne Pics dabei!


----------



## Schraubenzucker (22 Okt. 2010)

Verbeugung für diese Zusammenstellung. Weiter so ...


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2011)

super, danke


----------



## Weltenbummler (5 Jan. 2011)

Echt super die Bilder.


----------



## fredclever (5 Jan. 2011)

Klasse Mix danke


----------



## Trampolin (5 Feb. 2011)

*:thx: für die "Vorbeugungen",sehr hübsch! :thumbup: *


----------



## adel (5 Feb. 2011)

Vorbeugend habe ich die Bilder mal angesehen, besten Dank.


----------



## dumbas (6 Feb. 2011)

thx


----------



## lisaplenske (22 Apr. 2011)

Danke für den tollen Mix


----------



## Reingucker (26 Apr. 2011)

sehr schön, vielen Dank


----------



## borgia (2 Mai 2011)

mega geil =) danke dir fürn den mix /;


----------



## Stermax (5 Mai 2011)

super sammlung, thx


----------

